# Stupid code.



## 420God (Sep 9, 2010)

I keep getting this damn code everytime I post to a thread. Can anybody tell me how to get rid of it? When I go advanced to post it is already showing in the preview post section before I even post and it's already in the section to type. I can go back and delete it after I post but that's getting really annoying.
D8191032-3C59-C42F-155B-3FA910260F0D
1.03.01


----------



## 420God (Sep 9, 2010)

+REP for any help!
D8191032-3C59-C42F-155B-3FA910260F0D
1.03.01


----------



## 420God (Sep 13, 2010)

Seriously, if there is anybody that has a clue it would be awesome. I still can't get rid of the damn thing.
D8191032-3C59-C42F-155B-3FA910260F0D
1.03.01


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 13, 2010)

The Feds have your posts bugged and programmed to go to the FBI.


----------



## fizzle (Sep 13, 2010)

The Feds put virus on your machine.


----------



## 420God (Sep 13, 2010)

Really? Weird. Wonder what's up with that.
D8191032-3C59-C42F-155B-3FA910260F0D
1.03.01


----------



## 420God (Sep 13, 2010)

Hmm, well I'm not concerned about getting in trouble because I don't grow enough for more than a fine and I don't sell but I really don't like the idea of my shit being watched. Should I just ignore it since I have no worries?
D8191032-3C59-C42F-155B-3FA910260F0D
1.03.01


----------



## 420God (Sep 13, 2010)

Why would they make it so obvious?
D8191032-3C59-C42F-155B-3FA910260F0D
1.03.01


----------



## fizzle (Sep 13, 2010)

It was a joke. I'd be concerned about your machine having some issues though.


----------



## 420God (Sep 13, 2010)

fizzle said:


> It was a joke. I'd be concerned about your machine having some issues though.


 It wouldn't actually suprise me if they did do that because I live in the middle of the woods and there was a huge bust near me and they think it has to do with Mexican drug cartels. Over 50,000 plants!

Well I ran a virus scan and nothing showed up and still only appears in new threads and messages but not when I post with quotes.


----------



## 420God (Sep 14, 2010)

I think it went away.
D8191032-3C59-C42F-155B-3FA910260F0D
1.03.01


----------



## 420God (Sep 14, 2010)

Damn!!!!!!!!


----------



## 420God (Sep 14, 2010)

Now it's fucking coming and going.


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 14, 2010)

Wicked funny!!!


----------



## Admin (Sep 14, 2010)

I am unable to replicate this, but I would lean more towards it being your computer as that code is nowhere in the site, almost looks like a windows key of some sort


----------



## 420God (Sep 14, 2010)

I guess I'll have to figure it out my own. That sucks, I don't know shit about computers. Thanks!
D8191032-3C59-C42F-155B-3FA910260F0D
1.03.01


----------



## moash (Sep 14, 2010)

post in a different forum and see if it pops up


----------



## 420God (Sep 14, 2010)

moash said:


> post in a different forum and see if it pops up


 Just signed up to grasscity and it's doing it there too. I have no plans of going back there.


----------



## moash (Sep 14, 2010)

420God said:


> Just signed up to grasscity and it's doing it there too. I have no plans of going back there.


i tried to google that code and nothing.....
if it happened in another forum then it obviously has something to do with ur computer/internet
think about what u have been searching for lately,maybe that has something to do with it...


----------



## 420God (Sep 14, 2010)

moash said:


> i tried to google that code and nothing.....
> if it happened in another forum then it obviously has something to do with ur computer/internet
> think about what u have been searching for lately,maybe that has something to do with it...


 That's the thing, I really only go on to surf around on Rollitup. I think I went onto Facebook and Craigslist a couple of times but nothing out of the ordinary. 
D8191032-3C59-C42F-155B-3FA910260F0D
1.03.01


----------



## moash (Sep 14, 2010)

im stumped...
maybe try restoring ur computer to the last restore point


----------



## 420God (Sep 14, 2010)

moash said:


> im stumped...
> maybe try restoring ur computer to the last restore point


 Good idea. I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## dudeoflife (Sep 14, 2010)

420God said:


> I keep getting this damn code everytime I post to a thread. Can anybody tell me how to get rid of it? When I go advanced to post it is already showing in the preview post section before I even post and it's already in the section to type. I can go back and delete it after I post but that's getting really annoying.
> D8191032-3C59-C42F-155B-3FA910260F0D
> 1.03.01


It's an affiliate code!

Somebody is trying to hack this site. That looks a lot like a zango or adsense affiliate number.


----------



## 420God (Oct 15, 2010)

FUCK!!!! It came back!
D8191032-3C59-C42F-155B-3FA910260F0D
1.03.01


----------



## moash (Oct 15, 2010)

420God said:


> FUCK!!!! It came back!
> D8191032-3C59-C42F-155B-3FA910260F0D
> 1.03.01


so did ur code end up being associated with the site


----------



## 420God (Oct 16, 2010)

moash said:


> so did ur code end up being associated with the site


 I don't think so. I tried restoring to the last point again and it keeps giving me an error when it's done saying something went wrong and I need to find a new restore point but none seem to work.

It went away on it own the last time which is really freaking odd that something can come and go like that on a computer, I didn't think these things work that way. 

It does seem to be connected to my computer but I can't figure out how. I'm really the only one that uses it and pretty much just for this site.


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Oct 16, 2010)

have you tried wearing a hat made of tin foil......no seriously it works


----------



## 420God (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm about ready to try that. I've done almost everything but wipe the fucking computer clean.
D8191032-3C59-C42F-155B-3FA910260F0D
1.03.01


----------



## moash (Oct 16, 2010)

420God said:


> I'm about ready to try that. I've done almost everything but wipe the fucking computer clean.
> D8191032-3C59-C42F-155B-3FA910260F0D
> 1.03.01


is it the serial number and date manufactured?


----------



## g0dl1ke (Oct 17, 2010)

Im happy to offer help and advice if you need it, however, if i was yourself, id be reformatting my machine and contacting my isp and asking for them to either change or update your static ip address. Basically, your machine is infected with a botnet/RAT ( remote admin tool - Common hacker tool ), it allows the remote user to have full control of your machine, they can view your desktop, steal all your browser passwords, look through your files, upload and download files... for more info on remote admin tools or botnets goto www.hackhound.org, its really not hard to infect someone, using a program called a crypter, you encrypt the virus and attach it to any file, the encryption makes the file undetected from all anti virus also bypassing your windows firewall, once the file that the virus is attached to executes, in the background the virus installs a small server that automatically tries to connect to the remote user, the virus will be hidden and hard to find, most of the time the hackers use windows processes to hide the running virus, example they name it svchost.exe, lsass.exe, firefox.exe, lots of common windows processes. Locate your windows disk, and start a fresh by deleting and reinstalling fresh copy of windows....as much as it sucks, dont bother backing anything up as you dont know where the virus originated from, what file it is attached too. Good luck.....pm me if you need help...


----------



## 420God (Oct 17, 2010)

g0dl1ke said:


> Im happy to offer help and advice if you need it, however, if i was yourself, id be reformatting my machine and contacting my isp and asking for them to either change or update your static ip address. Basically, your machine is infected with a botnet/RAT ( remote admin tool - Common hacker tool ), it allows the remote user to have full control of your machine, they can view your desktop, steal all your browser passwords, look through your files, upload and download files... for more info on remote admin tools or botnets goto www.hackhound.org, its really not hard to infect someone, using a program called a crypter, you encrypt the virus and attach it to any file, the encryption makes the file undetected from all anti virus also bypassing your windows firewall, once the file that the virus is attached to executes, in the background the virus installs a small server that automatically tries to connect to the remote user, the virus will be hidden and hard to find, most of the time the hackers use windows processes to hide the running virus, example they name it svchost.exe, lsass.exe, firefox.exe, lots of common windows processes. Locate your windows disk, and start a fresh by deleting and reinstalling fresh copy of windows....as much as it sucks, dont bother backing anything up as you dont know where the virus originated from, what file it is attached too. Good luck.....pm me if you need help...


 Thanks. I'll try it. I don't use this computer for anything but surfing the web so there's not much to loose.


----------



## g0dl1ke (Oct 17, 2010)

No worries, a reformat will clear any servers or spyware........all you do is, put your windows disk in the drive, reboot your machine, it will ask you to press any key to load from disc, then you follow the prompts to complete your reformat.....again man, if you need some help, let me know.....


----------



## 420God (Oct 17, 2010)

g0dl1ke said:


> No worries, a reformat will clear any servers or spyware........all you do is, put your windows disk in the drive, reboot your machine, it will ask you to press any key to load from disc, then you follow the prompts to complete your reformat.....again man, if you need some help, let me know.....


 Thanks. I have a guy I do all my computer stuff. Probably have it wiped clean tomorrow. Man this sucks. Thanks again.


----------



## 420God (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm on my laptop now and just checking to see if it's my phone modem connection.


----------



## 420God (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok. Wiping out the other computer later or tomorrow. Thanks guys!


----------



## 420God (Oct 21, 2010)

Alright, first post after wiping the hard drive.


----------



## 420God (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet, fixed.


----------

